# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Teknologjia Matrix po bëhet realitet?

## Tini-

Teknologjia Matrix po bëhet realitet? 

Teknologjia që mundëson kontrollimin e kompjuterit me anë të trurit, siç është paraqitur në filmin Matrix, është duke bërë hapa të mëdha drejt realitetit. 

Një kompani nga Massachusetts me emrin Cyberkinetics deri tani ka stërvitur majmunë për të kontrolluar kursorin, duke përdorur trurin dhe tani ata janë duke kërkuar leje për të zhvilluar këtë system edhe tek njerëzit. 
Test-pacientët do të përdorin një çip me dimensione 2mm me 2mm që do ta lidhte trurin nëpërmjet neuroneve në kortex, pjesë e trurit që gjendet pak me lart se veshi i djathtë. Sinjalet e pranuara pastaj do të digjitalizohen dhe do të përkthehen nëpërmjet kompjuterit. 
Doli në shitje ora kompjuter  prodhim i Microsoftit 

Pas dy vjetë pritje ora-kompjuter mund të blihet pa asnjë problem në dyqane. Ora është prodhim i kompanisë Microsoft dhe lidhet me Inernet me anë të një aparati të vendosur brenda, pa pasur nevojë për kabllo. Prezantimi publik u bë zyrtarisht nga WristNet në qendrën Consumer Electronics Show në Las Vegas. 

Prej dy vjetësh Bill Gates, themeluesi dhe presidenti i gjigantit teknologjik Microsoftit e kishte deklaruar këtë aparat modern, si mjaft komod dhe praktik, i cili mund të përdoret fare lehtë në çdo lloj situate. 
Ora-kompjuter nuk ka fare nevojë që të ketë kabllo apo aksesorë të ngjashëm. Mikrokompjuteri i vogël ka gjithashtu edhe një axhendë eleketronike, si dhe funksionon me programet e postës elektronike, si Microsoft Outlook, falë një software, i cili të fton të pranosh mesazhe edhe nga messengeri i MSN-së. 
Një teknologji e re sjell TV-në në telefonat celularë 

Përderisa shfrytëzuesit janë duke u mësuar në telefonat celularë me kamera, kompania Idetic ka lansuar një shërbim që mundëson shikimin e televizorit, duke përfshirë edhe tre kanale tjera muzikore, nëpërmjet telefonavë celularë. 

Kjo nuk është e tëra. Kompania me seli në California është duke punuar në një zgjedhje komerciale që do tju mundësonte shikuesve të blejnë video-klipe, muzika për celularë, eshumë gjëra tjera, ka thënë Phillip Alvelda, drejtor i kompanisë Idetic. 
Ai thotë se kompania edhe më tej është duke eksperimentuar me shërbimet dhe është duke i analizuar ato hollësisht. 
Njëkohësisht kompania është duke kërkuar edhe aplikacione tjera përshtatëse. Që ky vision të bëhet realitet, në vijim është finansimi i marrëveshjeve. Për çdo rast kompania do të ketë një infrastrukturë të gjërë që do të përkrahë një sërë aktivitete komerciale, përfundo Alvelda.

----------

